# Olympic Hockey



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

OMG, they just showed the highlights ... Belarus:4 Sweden: 3.  

There has been some really good hockey played in the Olympics so far but the only team that I had seen play near-flawlessly was Sweden. Their passing and teamwork was so smooth. They must have been caught sleeping or hungover. 

I'm not as surprised about Russia beating the Czechs but a little sad. The US is currently up 2-0 on Germany, I'll be really irked if they blow this one. No offense to the Canadians but the Canadian team has not played up to the caliber players that are on it. (Too many centers?) Hopefully they have the bugs out of their offence and pull it together.


----------

